# Training issues



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

So we have had our new puppy for a couple weeks now and still no progress in training to go outside to go potty. We have another maltese too and he learned so quickly. The new one goes outside and goes potty there and then she also goes in the house and we take her out a lot!!... Any tips please!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Start by reading the archives in this Maltese Training section. There's a ton of info here. Crate training is the best way to go.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

More details. How old is she? What is your schedule like for taking her out? When is she having accidents?


----------



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks, I have read a lot of the stuff in this section. She is still very young 14 weeks, we take her out like every 45 mins now that she keeps on having so many accidents, she just has accidents as soon as we put her down. She doesnt have any in her crate though thankfully!! But she drinks a lot!! Should we stop letting her drink so much?? We give her a treat when she goes to the potty outside. I dont know how to stop her peeing in the house though. Our other dog was trainned in less than 2 weeks with only a couple accidents.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Thanks, I have read a lot of the stuff in this section. She is still very young 14 weeks, we take her out like every 45 mins now that she keeps on having so many accidents, she just has accidents as soon as we put her down. She doesnt have any in her crate though thankfully!! But she drinks a lot!! Should we stop letting her drink so much?? We give her a treat when she goes to the potty outside. I dont know how to stop her peeing in the house though. Our other dog was trainned in less than 2 weeks with only a couple accidents.[/B]


No, let her drink whatever she wants to drink.



> she just has accidents as soon as we put her down[/B]


She needs then to spend most of her time in either a crate or an x-pen and learn better control of her bladder.

We need more information from you on just how much freedom you are giving her in the house, what sort of flooring the accidents are occurring on, and what you are doing to clean up the accidents.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would suggest you start with a vet visit. Female puppies often get urinary tract infections or vaginitis which can contribute to the frequency of urination and drinking too much. 

Playing, active puppies can go every 15-30 minutes. Take her out more frequently when she is being active. If she does not go when you go out, bring her in and put her in her crate for 15 minutes and try again. Repeat until you have success. NO freedom in the house unless she has just gone potty. 

Putting her on a schedule for going out, playing, eating, etc. will also help in potty training. Her body will learn when to expect to go. 

Do not restrict her water. The only time you want to pull up the water is a few hours before bed time so she can hold it for the night. When I put my puppy down at 10, I pulled the water up around 8-8:30.


----------



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

Ok thanks! She can go anywhere down stairs when we are watching her... we have hardwood but she goes everywhere on the carpets on the furniture on the ceramic tile... but she holds it in her crate she doesnt go in there at all not all night. 

We also clean up the accident as one of us take her outside as soon as she has the accident.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Ok thanks! She can go anywhere down stairs when we are watching her... we have hardwood but she goes everywhere on the carpets on the furniture on the ceramic tile... but she holds it in her crate she doesnt go in there at all not all night.
> 
> We also clean up the accident as one of us take her outside as soon as she has the accident.[/B]



Maybe she thinks that when she has an accident, you'll take her outside as a reward?


JMM has posted great advice and it was a great help to me.

I got two crates. I put the 24 X18 size in our living room, where we hang out the most, right in the middle of all the action. I put a smaller "sleeping" crate in our bedroom, level with our bed. I take up her water every night about 2 hourse before we go to sleep. She has always slept through the night with no accidents in the crate. I used a "schedule" to train her. We had difficulties the first two or three days. But then it fell into place.

During the day, I let her out of her crate every 2 hours and took her directly to her potty place and told her to "go potty" while she was pottying. I kept her out of the crate for a good while after she pottied. I do not free feed her. I would feed her, then play, then take her to potty 30 minutes after. If she didn't go, then I put her in the crate and took her out a little later. She got used to the routine and so did I.

It took about 1 1/2 weeks for her to catch on.


----------



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

Ok thanks a lot!!!!!!!!.... I will have to try some of these things...we are trying not to get mad at her because she is soooo little and soooo cute ... but we do need her to be potty trained if you have another advice please let me know. THANKS!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you using a good enzymatic pet cleaner (like Nature's Miracle) on her accident spots to ensure she doesn't smell them later?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Ok thanks a lot!!!!!!!!.... I will have to try some of these things...we are trying not to get mad at her because she is soooo little and soooo cute  ... but we do need her to be potty trained if you have another advice please let me know. THANKS!![/B]



Yes, we have all been through this and there is point in getting frustrated. She's just a baby and doesn't understand. Just buy a big bottle of Nature's Miracle and lots of paper towels and have fun with her!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You still need to get her checked for a UTI or vaginitis.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586928
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you mean no point...  

I would go even further than this though and tell you that you can not get mad at her... without causing more and larger problems, which I am sure you do not want.
If you catch her starting to go, there is nothing wrong with making a loud noise to get her immediate attention. However ANYTHING beyond that is going to be counter productive. Do not ever scold her, take her to the accident site and put her nose in it, hit her, etc or anything like this.

They do have a routine and she is probably telling you (or will be soon) that she has to go... she just may be giving you signals in a way you do not understand.
So please just remember those accidents are really your failure to understand her... as opposed to her failure.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=586991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, duh, yeah, no point. Once again, the writer mis-types!!! B)


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

I WAS TOLD TO TRY THE PADS FIRST WITH OUT 4 MONTH OLD FEMALE AND IN 2 DAYS SHE WAS USING IT ALL THE TIME..KEEP THEM IN THE HOUSE AT FIRST AND THAN MOVE THEM ONE BY ONE TILL YOU LEAVE THE ONE YOU WANT THE PLACE YOU ALWAYS WANT HER TO GO...WE EVEN LET HER DOWN IN THE CAR WITH ONE AND THEY GO ON IT THERE TOO AND YOU NEVER HAVE TO GO OUTSIDE..

WILL BE NICE IN THE COLD COLD WINTER..LOL HOPE THIS HELPLS 

SUGAR'S MOM AND I HOPE TO FIND OUT HOW TO PUT A PIC UP


----------



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

We dont really want to her to use pee pads just because our other maltese doesnt use them. And we dont yell at her other than saying NO!!! real loud when she starts to pee and then we take her outside. But thanks for the advice I am hoping that she gets the idea soon and we are going to take her to the vet by the end of the month hopefully sooner than that. 

If anyone else has anyother suggestions please let me know thanks for your help!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like you have gotten all the best advice. A big incentive for Midis is getting a piece of boiled chicken or steak after I witness him peeing or pooping outside and not giving it to him when he does nothing outside, or does something inside. I have a cloth pad by the back door for him to use for emergencies (for him that means when it is raining) but he rarely uses it. We usually allow him to go on the deck or porch if it is pouring down rain which beats inside the house! But we do not give praise and treats for peeing or pooping on his inside pad. Ever. We clean it up and ignore the situation. Sometimes you have to choose your battles. 

Good luck! It'll all work out in the end. 

Cyndi


----------

